# [Wet Thumb Forum]-identification of shrimp pls



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

i just got it from my lfs, they didnt know anything about it... 
they had only one piece that came from singapore by a mistake.
what is it? scintific name please and some details... can i breed it in my planted tank (in case ill get more of-course)


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

i just got it from my lfs, they didnt know anything about it... 
they had only one piece that came from singapore by a mistake.
what is it? scintific name please and some details... can i breed it in my planted tank (in case ill get more of-course)


----------



## imported_Nathan (Feb 17, 2004)

Looks like a Tiger Shrimp. See Petshrimp for details on it


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks like a Tiger shrimp to me also. They are great at eating algae off the plants.


----------

